# Kernel 4.8.0

## farmer.ro

```
$ date

Tue Oct  4 18:30:23 CEST 2016
```

```
$ uname -a

Linux 4.8.0-gentoo #1 SMP Tue Oct 4 05:18:31 CEST 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6600 CPU @ 3.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

New Genkernel 4.8.0 runs fine on Tue Oct 4 2016

but why skip from 4.7.5 to 4.8.0 ?!

----------

## szatox

I don't understand your problem. Why _NOT_ to skip from 4.7.5 to 4.8.0?

Would you like to put some extra numbers in between?

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> Would you like to put some extra numbers in between?

 

well, there's no shortage of numbers (4.7.5.00000001 etc)   :Smile: 

----------

## Buffoon

May I have 4.7.9.9999999999999 please?

----------

## farmer.ro

 :Razz: 

----------

## petan

I tried this kernel but it doesn't allow virtualbox-modules to compile? Do I have to unmask some newer version of vbox? Did you manage to compile it?

Thanks

----------

## Cyker

Yeah, they've been changing and moving around a lot of the code the virtualbox modules depend on in the last few versions.

There are a couple things you can do:

1) VirtualBox-5.1.6

You can try keywording virtualbox-5.1.6 which DOES compile with kernel 4.8.0 (NB: If you successfully emerge the 5.1.6 kernel modules but none of them work and complain about unknown symbols, you MUST turn off CONFIG_TRIM_UNUSED_KSYMS in your kernel config, recompile it, reboot and try again!)

However, I've not been able to get virtualbox 5.1.6 working on my system yet as it segfaults in libQt5DBusVBox.so.5 as soon as I run it, and I don't know what to do about it. (Suggestions welcome!)

2) Patch VirtualBox-4.3.38

You will need to know what an overlay is and how to use it, but everything else you need is in here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7974714.html

HTH!

----------

## farmer.ro

 *petan wrote:*   

> I tried this kernel but it doesn't allow virtualbox-modules to compile? Do I have to unmask some newer version of vbox? Did you manage to compile it?
> 
> Thanks

 

after upgrade of the kernel i always download the new run file from the official VirtualBox website that is compatible with all Linux systems.

Then i remove the old VirtualBox bin files:

```
whereis virtualbox
```

```
 whereis VirtualBox
```

then remove those bin files:

```
sudo rm -rf /usr/bin/virtualbox
```

```
sudo rm -rf /usr/bin/VirtualBox
```

then run the new VirtualBox-5.1.6-110634-Linux_amd64.run 

after the .run make sure you modprobe the VirtualBox modules:

```
modprobe vboxdrv
```

```
modprobe vboxnetadp
```

```
modprobe vboxnetflt
```

and make sure you add the user to the virtualbox group:

```
gpasswd -a <user> vboxguest
```

OpenRC run VirtualBox modules at startup edit the /etc/conf.d/modules

```
modules="vboxdrv vboxnetadp vboxnetflt"
```

Systemd run VirtualBox modules at startup edit the /etc/modules-load.d/virtualbox.conf

```
vboxdrv

vboxnetadp

vboxnetflt
```

VirtualBox worked fine for me with genkernel-4.8.0 and today 9 September 2016 i upgraded to genkernel-4.8.1 which also seems to work fine with VirtualBox-5.6.1

----------

